# Баян Грандина /11рег/



## 747050 (14 Окт 2012)

Возможна ли переделка на систему В ? Если да - то сколько стоит такая работа?


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (14 Окт 2012)

Я слышал о мастере, который переклеивал голосовые планки на новые позиции, но, по идее, это немалая работа, и Вельтмайстер Грандина врядли того стоит. Чем уродовать инструмент, уж лучше или переучится на систему С, или просто раздобыть другой.


----------



## 747050 (14 Окт 2012)

Выпускался ли этот баян с грифом С ?

Выпускался ли этот баян с грифом С ?


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (14 Окт 2012)

http://niedersachsen-lintig.annoncen.org/annonce-371987.html

Вот, например.


----------



## 747050 (15 Окт 2012)

спасибо за информацю


----------

